

A Russian Star Rises in Silicon Valley - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/content/10_19/b4177036186682.htm

======
patio11
Every time I hear of these things I get flashbacks to sophisticated Japanese
investors flush with cash snapping up American property at bubblicious Tokyo
prices back in the 1980s.

------
dmix
It seems like they invest in companies that have already proven themselves in
their own markets.

From a traditional business sense, its interesting seeing a Russian company
invest in Valley companies at this magnitude.

I'm interested to see what their impact is outside of being able to provide
large amounts of capital at favourable rates.

------
dotcoma
the BW journalist forgot to tell us where the money he invests come from. He's
probably a very good entrepreneur, but I doubt he was able to make billions of
dollars of profit from ad sales on Mail.ru or Vkontakte.ru

~~~
griftah
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alisher_Usmanov>

~~~
jacquesm
Funny how that document mentions De Beers for suing him for 'unjust
enrichment'. If there ever was a pot that called a kettle black that would
have been it.

